# 1978 Sears Craftsman (Canadian) Electric Mower as Shredder



## OldLawnMowerMan (Dec 22, 2014)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zE2Xh6YMww[/ame]

You have to see this: here's a 1978 vintage Sears Craftsman (Canada) Power Boost electric lawn mower, turned into a makeshift chipper/shredder. I've been looking for videos of such electric lawn mowers for awhile. The model number is C935-55876.

~Ben


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm digging it, but man oh man that's kinda dangerous!


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Gotta agree!!! Neat idea however, I had chills running down my spine just thinking about it...


----------



## OldLawnMowerMan (Dec 22, 2014)

tractor beam said:


> I'm digging it, but man oh man that's kinda dangerous!


Yes, it is dangerous indeed.

~Ben


----------

